

Necessary Games reviews 2005's Super Columbine Massacre RPG - sp332
http://www.necessarygames.com/reviews/super-columbine-massacre-rpg-game-free-download-independent-windows-political-contemporary

======
movix
This is incredibly thought provoking on many different levels. I need to
ponder more about it, but I'd recommend anyone to read this fascinating
article. The fact that the game starts with a quote from Andre Breton: “The
purest surrealist act would be to go into a crowd and fire at random.”, surely
puts it in a difference play already.

